# This is tommy, please look and give opinion



## cubbinbaby (Feb 10, 2008)

Here are a couple of photos of my horse. suposidly a arab I think more like a qh x arab. What do you think of him? I want to know what you think his faults are and if they are different to what I have picked. ( he is quite fat at the moment too)


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

he deff. looks more QH then arab. It looks as tho he has a short back. Im not really good at critiqueing tho. Very cute horse


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

I love his color and blaze first off. 

He is very fat and has a super short back and neck. I'm also not fond of the angles of his back legs but other then that he looks good. 

He has a very cute face and that nice light flaxen mane is to die for


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Short back, chubby. 
But otherwise he's adorable.  I agree, I don't see much Arab in him.


----------



## cubbinbaby (Feb 10, 2008)

hi 
yeah his neck back and legs are all short, he is really compact. when in work though he looks really nice cos he gets the big qh bum.and looses the belly and fat neck.
all this weight has come on in just a few weeks when mum brought a new horse and while trying to fatten him tommy was boss in the paddock and so with out us realising he was getting way too much food thankfully now it has all changed and he has actually lost weight compared to how he was digusting i know. 
keep the opinions coming I find it really interesting...


----------



## cubbinbaby (Feb 10, 2008)

anyone else?


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

The quality of the photograph leaves it a bit hard to actually see how his conformation is, as he's not squared up a bit and is parked out but...

I'm not too keen on the way his neck ties into his shoulder's or his chest, but I think that once he loses weight it might actually come down a bit and look better. 

He does appear to stand underneath himself a bit more than he should (his hocks do not line up with the end of his croup), though again this could be the way his stance is.

His underline looks a little unporotioned to his topline, he looks fairly upright in his pastern's, and his hip is a bit smaller than his shoulder's.

To be fair, a good exercise program will help to stregthen and even out his top and underline, and should help to improve the look of the way his neck ties into his body, and getting him to work more off his hindquarter's than his shoulder's when loping or jogging will help to increase the muscle mass of his hips to make them look more equal to his shoulder's.

What I like about him:

He's got a very nice face, with good wide set eyes (which is usually characteristic of a level headed, good natured horse) and while his neck needs a bit of work, he's got a good throat latch (not too thick nor too thin) to be able to collect nicely, which will really help when you're asking him for hind end implusion when working.

His back is short, which would be characteristic of any Arabian linage if he has any, as well as higher set tail head, and he does have a very nice shaped hip.

He does not appear to have any major conformation faults that would really set back for trying to do whatever you wanted him to do, and it appear's that he's got a very lovable temperment. 

So while he may not be quite halter material, I think there's no endless possibilities to his working potential.


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

He's stocky for sure, uphill, and very straight pasterns. But I love his face!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

He is very concentrated and stocky little guy. Again I adore the blaze, gorgeous. 

Did you just by him? How old is he? how tall, what are your plans with him?


----------



## cubbinbaby (Feb 10, 2008)

He is standing on a hill which may make the difference. 
I have had him for 5 years. and i started him from scratch as an 8 yrold. have done quite a bit from eventing jumping hunting endurance, but mostly jumpnig and dressage we competed in. now i dont do much just trails and starting flat work again as i have a baby and not alot of time to concentrate too much on dressage. I am hopeing to compete next year again. oh yeah he is 15hh but really small feels like 14.2 but is actually 15hh


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

cubbinbaby said:


> He is standing on a hill which may make the difference.
> I have had him for 5 years. and i started him from scratch as an 8 yrold. have done quite a bit from eventing jumping hunting endurance, but mostly jumpnig and dressage we competed in. now i dont do much just trails and starting flat work again as i have a baby and not alot of time to concentrate too much on dressage. I am hopeing to compete next year again. oh yeah he is 15hh but really small feels like 14.2 but is actually 15hh


That's awesome. Are you planning to do dressage then or jump? will be looking forwards to photos from your guys this year


----------



## cubbinbaby (Feb 10, 2008)

definately dressage, I am not a jumper. small ones are ok but I loose my nerve to easily. I tried. dressage is great with him, and he seems to enjoy it and judges love him! so bonus all round.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

You know dressage is to much of a challenge for me on a good day, lol. Good for you for finding something you enjoy. It should be mandatory for all english riders to do dressage for a certain amount of time before moving to other disciplines. Would save a lot of horse some grief


----------



## notorious_ (Apr 25, 2008)

he's a cutie, he looks to be only a quarter arab. his rump is all that looks arab on him... his neck is MUCH MUCH longer then his back. very non proportionate. other then that and the fat thing he looks pretty good. =]


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

notorious_ said:


> he's a cutie, he looks to be only a quarter arab. his rump is all that looks arab on him... his neck is MUCH MUCH longer then his back. very non proportionate. other then that and the fat thing he looks pretty good. =]


Very cute Avatar photo. Is that one of your foals?


----------

